# Pleased to meet you all



## BluMaterial (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I'm Jen from LA (the city not the state) and I am totally impressed by all the awesome composers on this site! Special love for Guy Bacos, whose VSL solo strings rendition of the Razumovsky #3 last mvmt tickles my fancy like nothing else - that was my favorite quartet in high school and my fellow quartet members & I used to end each rehearsal playing that mvmt as fast as humanly possible...ahh, good times!

Well, I've been studying violin and classical voice on & off for over 20 years, but when I got to college I decided being a pro musician was too hard and majored in math instead...two MS degrees later I landed a pretty good job in aerospace and I've been there ever since. 4 years ago I bought a Mac and discovered Garageband...got hooked and haven't looked back since. Produced a demo album last year, took a much needed hiatius, bought a tiny house, set up a little home studio in the spare bedroom, and now I'm ready to jump back in the deep end.

And that's my story! Looking forward to learning lots of great things here while attempting to stay humble, which has never been one of my strengths.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to VI Jen. Glad you found us! Enjoy the forum


----------

